# SS 18.2.17 - Ives #2



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Charles Ives (1874 - 1954)*

Symphony No. 2

1. Andante moderato
2. Allegro
3. Adagio cantabile
4. Lento maestoso
5. Allegro molto vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

I won't be near a computer tomorrow so I'm posting this weeks SS a little early. This week we're traveling to America to spend some time with Charles Ives. It took me a while to really get into Ives, but now I enjoy him so I'm looking forward to rehearing this one.

I'll be listening to:









Leonard Bernstein/New York Philharmonic


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Found this version and will give it a go


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Ormandy/Philadelphia here.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I am going with Bernstein also.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

All of Ives symphonies are favorites of mine so I will be joining this week. I have Mehta and Bernstein doing this symphony, and I'm going for Bernstein.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I just checked my hard drive and found that I don't even have a copy of this symphony (although I have many of his other works). I used to have it on LP years ago, but I had to get rid of my record collection due to lack of space, and I wasn't able to digitize everything. I plan to purchase a few music downloads this weekend, so I will make sure I get a copy of this symphony while I am at it. If people who post here can give some brief reviews, it might help me to decide which one (or perhaps more than one) to get. Charles Ives is a fascinating composer; his music is full of surprises, and there is nobody else quite like him. After I buy something and give it a listen, I'll post my thoughts here.


----------



## Fat Bob (Sep 25, 2015)

Bernstein for me as well in this repackaging:


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

Another great choice realdealblues.

I'm going with the well-known Bernstein/NYPO (DG)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Leonard Bernstein "owns" the Ives Second Symphony and as usual with Lenny, the earlier the performance, the better.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Will listen this one:


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I will give Bernard Herrmann's interpretation a spin.


----------



## Bill H. (Dec 23, 2010)

I have the LP of Bernstein's 1958 NY Phil recording (the one coupled with "The Fourth of July with Seymour Lipkin as assistant conductor), plus the later DG one on CD. They are different, but both are treasureable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ralphus said:


> Another great choice realdealblues.
> 
> I'm going with the well-known Bernstein/NYPO (DG)
> View attachment 92421


Do you think this one is better then his previous recording on Sony?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the two Bernstein's, and I need to revisit both.


----------



## Weird Heather (Aug 24, 2016)

I decided to get the earlier Bernstein recording that he made for Columbia (now Sony); it seems to be both generally well regarded and historically important. However, Bernstein was apparently known to take liberties with the score; it might be interesting to compare this recording with one of the recent ones that is more faithful to the score. Next time I acquire some downloads, I'll have to look for one.

To me, this symphony sounds somewhat more accessible and less "weird" than some of his other works, but it is still full of surprises. It might be a good way to introduce people to the unique world of Charles Ives.


----------

